# New member of our family



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We've been wanting a kitty for a long time and kept delaying due to things like construction, Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc. We finally went ahead and brought our new girl home (although I was tempted to delay again due to Bella's illness--see thread link below). Please welcome sweet little No Name So Far . She started as Padme. But DD wants to call her something else...we traditionally name our cats after candy so are considering Ruth (for Baby Ruth) or Twix. She's a very loving senior kitty. She loves to be brushed, and butts her head up against us when she wants to be petted. She's practically a Golden, LOL.

The dogs are very curious about what is in DD's bedroom but won't meet her for a bit. We're going to keep her apart for a week or so, then separated by a gate so she can have an escape route if she wants it. They are sleeping with me tonight!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...my-love-bug-bella-has-cancer.html#post6233594


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She's beautiful. I am sure she will be great friends with your dogs and give Bella a new interest as well. We have two cats aged 14 and 15. They were both rescues. The older one has always pulled his hair out (no damage, just made him look a bit moth-eaten). Since we got Harley 18 months ago he has stopped doing it! Although the cat does not really like Harley, it is now his life's work to keep an eye on him.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Awww...she's a cutie. Great that you adopted a senior. With kitten season right around the corner, it would have been more difficult for her to find a home. 

I like the name Ruth. 

For a candy theme I also like:
Joy (almond joy)
Dove
KitKat
Skittles
Godiva

With a senior you know what you're getting personality wise. From your description, she seems like a go with the flow type, so I bet she and the dogs will be great together.

Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, what a wonderful addition to your family. 
Twix would be a really cute name for her or maybe Skiddles staying with the candy theme.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Awww...she's a cutie. Great that you adopted a senior. With kitten season right around the corner, it would have been more difficult for her to find a home.
> 
> I like the name Ruth.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention KitKat--that was the name of my little Persian from years ago who started the kitty candy theme. :


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We named her Ruthie...she's so sweet and loving. It's nice to have a little critter again.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet kitty found the clean pile of laundry.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She's definitely at home already!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Just found your post, since I just brought home a kitty No Name yesterday. Was wondering about introducing a cat to resident dog. I like Padme, might use that. Your kitty is cute. My new one is a similar tabby, but with white chest and toes.


----------

